# Fedor Emilianenko "Nobody Can Beat Me" T-shirt



## fightfan585 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hey I was just wondering if anyone knew where to get the Fedor Emilianenko "Nobody Can Beat Me" T-shirt. I can't find it anywhere on the net, and I figured some pros like you would know where to get the best merch. 

Here's a pic of the shirt:









If you know where to get it, please e-mail me at: [email protected]

THANKS!!!


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

awww that shirt is sick...im not sure where to find it..check red devil's website


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Fightfan is that you standing with him?*


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

i found sum fedor t shirsts on this site but not that exact one ur talkin about...Fedor Emelyanenko. Shop


----------



## fightfan585 (Sep 21, 2006)

haha.. no. i'm a girl. i found the pic on some myspace. but i *really* want fedor's shirt. :laugh:


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

fightfan585 said:


> haha.. no. i'm a girl. i found the pic on some myspace. but i *really* want fedor's shirt. :laugh:


*opps.......... *


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

fightfan585 said:


> haha.. no. i'm a girl. i found the pic on some myspace. but i *really* want fedor's shirt. :laugh:


are u hott....:laugh:


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

FIGHT AGENDA

*Found this but not sure what language that is?*


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> are u hott....:laugh:


*Your funny Dynamite :laugh: .....................But seriously answer the question.  *


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

lol that is a sick fedor shirt..


----------



## GSPFAN (Jul 30, 2006)

fightfan585 said:


> Hey I was just wondering if anyone knew where to get the Fedor Emilianenko "Nobody Can Beat Me" T-shirt. I can't find it anywhere on the net, and I figured some pros like you would know where to get the best merch.
> 
> Here's a pic of the shirt:
> 
> ...



It's "Nobody Beats Me". He can't say nobody can beat me because he has been beaten allready.

*Record 23 - 1 - 0 (Win - Loss - Draw) ( 1 NC ) *
*Loss Tsuyoshi Kohsaka TKO (Cut) Rings-King of Kings 2000 Block B 12/22/2000 1 0:17 *


It only took Kohsaka 17 seconds.


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

GSPFAN, Kohsaka won by an illegal cut. You didn't even see the match. Kohsaka was supposed to be DQd but there had to be a winner since it was tourney. Therefore Kohsaka won since Fedor could not compete with the cut. Fedor cut him up at Bushido 6 in a rematch stopping him in 10 minutes.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

MMA freak said:


> GSPFAN, Kohsaka won by an illegal cut. You didn't even see the match. Kohsaka was supposed to be DQd but there had to be a winner since it was tourney. Therefore Kohsaka won since Fedor could not compete with the cut. Fedor cut him up at Bushido 6 in a rematch stopping him in 10 minutes.


i never knew who that loss was from.. but good lookin on both u guys for clearin shit up


----------



## GSPFAN (Jul 30, 2006)

*Emelianenko's only loss in MMA came at the hands of Tsuyoshi Kohsaka at the King of Kings 2000 Block B event on December 22, 2000, via a TKO (doctor stoppage due to a cut) 17 seconds into the fight. The cut was caused by an elbow strike, illegal under RINGS rules unless the striker was wearing elbow pads; however the tournament format required a winner and loser be acclaimed. He avenged the loss at the PRIDE Bushido 6 event on April 3, 2005, defeating Kohsaka by TKO due to doctor stoppage after the first round.*


An illegal strike in RINGS but that would be allowed in Pride. What amazes me is that he was able to cut him that bad in just 17 seconds.


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

GSPFAN said:


> An illegal strike in RINGS but that would be allowed in Pride. What amazes me is that he was able to cut him that bad in just 17 seconds.


Kohsaka is a legend, in UFC and PRIDE FC. In UFC he almost became champion but Bas stopped him. He was dominating Bas too until the over time. And Kohsaka also took Rodriguez and Rizzo to the distance.


----------

